# NUVET vs. BULLYMAX.?



## dmoney23 (Dec 23, 2009)

does anyone use either of these vitamins or another one? please post pics if possible of your dog thats on the vitamin.need something that helps with hair growth my pup just had ears shaved during cropp just want everything to heal nicely.


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

i tried alot of the supplements by far above all others was showstopper. my dogs coats were shinier than ever no more skin problems, and their energy level was thru the roof.


----------



## dmoney23 (Dec 23, 2009)

thanks for the feedback


----------



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

where can u get bullymax at


----------



## dmoney23 (Dec 23, 2009)

you can find it at bullymax.com


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Don't waste your money on either!!! Most of that crap is pushed off of Bully breeders websites and won't do anything for your dog. Try adding a little Flaxseed or Yogurt to their daily feed to help with the coat.


----------



## PittyLover314 (Dec 25, 2009)

My pits on NuVet...doesnt seem to be doing much for him. He still sheds like crazy and still has his rash. NuVet says that they wont shed as much and irratations will go away...didnt work one bit. Dont waste your money..i spend almost 70$ on it.


----------



## dmoney23 (Dec 23, 2009)

thanks everybody


----------



## BULLYMAXIMUM (Apr 15, 2010)

*ITS HORSE FOOD*

A DUDE THAT WAS AT THE FLORIDA SHOW THATS FRIENDS WITH THE GUY, SAID STRAIGHT UP THAT ITS HORSE FOOD, HE SAID IF YOU TAKE IT TO A TRACTER SUPPLIES AND SHOW THEM THEY WILL TELL U WHAT IT IS, U CAN GET A 5 GALLON BUCKET FOR 20BUCKS, AND THIS GUY MAKES $10,000 A BUCKET! THIS IS THE PROBLEM WITH THE BREED TO MANY RIP OFF CONS. IM GONNA CHECK IN TO IT, KEEP THIS AT THE TOP:hammer:


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

we use nuvet by veterinarian reccomendation due to Peanut having demodex as a puppy. he needed something that would boost his immune system. it is not a miracle vitamin it just is a multi-vitamin that will help in the overall health of the dog. dont expect it to make your dog muscular like some people claim.


----------

